
Democrats Introduce Open Internet Preservation Act To Restore Net Neutrality - thiele
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/03/democrats-introduce-open-internet-preservation-act-to-restore-net-neutrality/
======
ergoproxy
This bill is DOA, thanks to the Republican controlled House of
Representatives. I wonder how much Verizon, Comcast and AT&T spent to get
these clowns elected?

Americans should expect to pay a lot more for internet services like Netflix
as Verizon, Comcast and AT&T extort as much money as they can from them.

America already has slow, shitty internet. The loss of net neutrality will
only compound these problems. I foresee US internet ghettoized in the near
future: There will be a Verizon ghetto, a Comcast ghetto, and an AT&T ghetto.
Each one with its own set of proprietary services, isolated from the others, a
throwback to days of CompuServ and Prodigy in the 80s.

If I were starting another internet company, it would probably be in a place
with faster, cheaper internet. Maybe South Korea.

